# snoway 22 or 26 for my 99 jeep cherokee



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

so just added another 99 jeep to my fleet, currently have all westerns but they no longer make the ones i like... the homesteaders are POS imo...
so dealer talked me into a snoway... after much research i am a little worried about the structural integrity of the 22... maybe some of you that own them can alk me down per se...
my drivers are good, mostly the jeep will be doing driveways but he will also be doing a long road... broken welds are no big deal for me moreso just worried about twisting bending, cracking plastic, and the premature wear of the cutting edge...
i read on one of the forums someone put a 26 on a vehicle rated for a 22? wwhich makes sense to me based on the older unimounts are every bit of 400+ pounds...

has anyone done this? what has been your experience?
iinput is greatly appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## jeepingmillo (Jan 7, 2011)

*snoway*

I have the smoway 22 plow with down pressure - I love it as its light in weight and super easy to installed and use. I have had it for about 5 years with no problems. The down pressure is so nice - been able to scrape town to bare pavement is the way to go. You will still need a way to support the plow to prevent front end dive on the jeep - I use air bags in the coils - these too are super easy to install. good luck.


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Do they still make the 24" that i have ? That is in the middle of 22 and 26.

26 would be huge, i would think. Here is my 24.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I thought only Sno-Way ST and MT series plows were available for the Jeep XJ. They use the 3-pin mount. If you use a 22 series, you would need to fabricate a mount for the Cherokee. The ST & MT plows are no longer made by Sno-Way, but there still may be some in inventory??

Fran


----------

